# Axworthy Flying Ghost Question?



## sparkyreich (Oct 14, 2008)

Diagram = side view


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi Sparky it looks like you're definitely doing an Axworthy, but one of the things you need to do is keep all of your pulleys horizontal, use guide wheels to raise and lower your line like in this diagram:
afg with guide wheels

and also visit Scott Axworthy's web site about his creation, he has pics of the J-hook you are looking for here's a link to his page:
scaredy-cat.com - Axworthy Flying Ghost

I hope this helps.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Sparky, here's another link to the J-hooks your looking for:
New Page 2


----------

